# Homemade Hooch ****



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

From this:



Limoncello:

Everclear (195 proof)
Lemons
Sugar
Water

Holy crap is this good!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Mmmm, lemony booze.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam that looks good!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That will knock you on your butt! Can I have some?!?! 

:lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Dam that looks good!!!


going for round 2 right now.....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

We cant get Everclear around here...


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

We need that recipe!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

now I'm loose....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

no cigar with this tonight, I'm afraid nothing pairs well with this (except for a LFD DL Chisel Maduro, purely for the a$$kicking factor though)


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

stlcards said:


> We need that recipe!!





> Mrs. Coastie's Limoncello recipe:
> 
> 8 lemons
> 1 (750ml) bottle Everclear (the good stuff, 190 proof)
> ...


 You can replace the Everclear with Vodka, or even 151 Bacardi if you can get it. I actually had some one that was in NJ pick it up for me on their way back to NH, as they do not sell Everclear (the good stuff) here....


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

do they sell everclear in PA? i'd want to pick some up on my way back to c-fest.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> do they sell everclear in PA? i'd want to pick some up on my way back to c-fest.


hop over the boarder into Jersey (where is C-Fest, in Bethel or something? What side of PA?)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ron is having a good night


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> Ron is having a good night


Grain alcohol and splicing 3 strand nylon dog leashes, oh what a night!
Think I'll switch to beer now

:dribble:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> ...or even 151 Bacardi if you can get it....


Man I never had B-151 in a long time, that's some good stuff. Great looking lemon hooch you got there...how about a review!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is definitely not Granny's lemonade! Looks/sounds wonderful!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Labman said:


> Man I never had B-151 in a long time, that's some good stuff. Great looking lemon hooch you got there...how about a review!


That's a pretty good idea actually. I think I'll wait until the second bottle (that will have aged longer more flavor mingling) because this one has a turpentine/heartburn in a glass flavor going on. Actually it tastes like a sweet margarita made with Pepe Lopez.....:baffled:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> do they sell everclear in PA? i'd want to pick some up on my way back to c-fest.


Rob I will bring you something to mix with it:teacher:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

If a lot of people want to make this, I will post the actual recipe that my wife went by (not sure about the water/sugar, I guestimated on that one).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

good to see you living up to your handle mr. coastie

Your avatar looks like one of those boats I remember seeing on a special some years ago that rescue trapped boaters on the West Coast - the kind where everyone is strapped in and they are built to do complete 360's in the ocean and right themselves.

You ever been on one of those beasties?

Me, I'd be tossing my cookies all over the place.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> good to see you living up to your handle mr. coastie
> 
> Your avatar looks like one of those boats I remember seeing on a special some years ago that rescue trapped boaters on the West Coast - the kind where everyone is strapped in and they are built to do complete 360's in the ocean and right themselves.
> 
> ...


I was on the test team for the pre production models in the early 90's, and drove them for a couple (7) years. I just gave up my certification on them in January but am still qualified to drive them. I used to drive these too:










I was a crewmember on these (we got the 47' and started testing that):

I don't drive the boats anymore; aches, pains, herniated disks, and I'm the "in charge" guy for the reserve unit now, and do far too much paperwork to even get out on the boats anymore. Was a sad day giving all that fun up....

The funny thing is I'm afraid of heights.....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> That is definitely not Granny's lemonade! Looks/sounds wonderful!


depends on your granny


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Some additional info -actual Lemoncello uses Meyer lemons from the Amalfe coast and only the rind shaved from the lemon - the pith (the white part under the rind)is what causes that bitter taste. (fogive all the spelling)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The middle pic model--The ones around the terminal have either M-60's or 50 cals. mounted on the Bow--Bad Ass!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> The middle pic model--The ones around the terminal have either M-60's or 50 cals. mounted on the Bow--Bad Ass!


yeah, you can't turn to quick in those things...


----------



## PaulyB (Feb 20, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Some additional info -actual Lemoncello uses Meyer lemons from the Amalfe coast and only the rind shaved from the lemon - the pith (the white part under the rind)is what causes that bitter taste. (fogive all the spelling)


That explains it. Did up a batch and it was on the bitter side.
Will start another today.

Damn good stuff though.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

interestin ......


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

It looks good!!! See ya in the mornin!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Varnish remover this stuff looks like!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

We recently made it with oranges. Yo are right, we do not make it the traditional way (removing the color from the pith), but it works well just the same....


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

PaulyB said:


> That explains it. Did up a batch and it was on the bitter side.
> Will start another today.
> 
> Damn good stuff though.


Yes, every recipe I've read for it, called for the zest ONLY. I still have half of a bottle left from our trip to Italy, amazing stuff. I always see it made with 100 proof vodka, but I think the only difference with the Everclear, is the butt kicking factor ( = Such a great after dinner drink.

edit-the Orange version sounds good! I can't remember if I've had that or not. I know we tried a melon version that was good. You CAN buy it at a good liquor store too. (for the people that want to try it, but don't have the patience to make it)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Straight or mixed with something else?Like sprite or 7up?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

straight, over ice, yummy.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Straight-and fresh out of the freezer.

Or mixed with sweet tea ( =


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

With tea would be goooood!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

